# Christmas Tree Cutting



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am a self confessed Scrooge when it comes to the holidays. But one family tradition that I do enjoy is our yearly expedition to cut Christmas trees. We went yesterday. We had a great time and we still made it back to watch the game. Hey, it's not in the city, it's outdoors, it's done with the family and it's fun. Life is good.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweet, is there any permits you need to get to cut a personal Christmas tree? Or any tips you can offer?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

We get our permits from the Heber Ranger District of the Uinta NF. They sell permits usually the first weekend in November. It is a little late for that option this year but I think the The Ashley Forest was selling permits up by Venal. The Evanston District of the Wasatch-Cash Forest usually sells permits. Sometime there are permits available on Boulder Mountain. I think that is the Fish lake Forest but I am not sure. And the BLM usually sells permits somewhere. There may be other options as well.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Try going up near the east fork of the Bear, near the boy scout camps. You can get permits in Evanston (evingston-according to goober). They generally run ten bucks each. Check with the ranger district office of the area you'd like to try. They will tell you which areas are open to cutting, and give you the requirements. Generally they don't like you to top trees, so you have to find one that is just the right size. 

Make sure to take one of each of the following when you go: 
-A good bow saw
-Your shotgun, with a few rounds
-Some rope or twine to tie it down with
-A tarp

The saw is for obvious reasons, Griswold
The shotgun is for the grouse and/or rabbits you will inevitably happen upon (note that just because you took your gun, you may not see birds, but I promise you, if you don't have it, they'll be EVERYWHERE)
The rope or twine also helps if you don't have a trailer, or a pickup. It also helps to ensure you don't beat the crap out of your tree on the ride home
The tarp helps to protect your tree if you have to drag it out of the forest where you cut it. It is better to carry the trees, but if you are alone. or have more than one tree, dragging is sometimes necessary.

As for tree selection, bear in mind that no tree in our forests will look like the ones in the lots around town. We have a lot of douglas firs around here, as well as some ponderosa's and some blue spruce. Make sure you know what you are allowed to cut before you go, some are off limits. Everyone has a preference as to what the ideal Christmas tree looks like. My grandpa likes Charlie Brown trees, you know, the ones that have hardly any limbs, and are scrawny and tall. My dad always selected a tree that was full, with lots of branches and needles. Watch out for ones that may be dying, already. The needles will be falling off already, and they'll for sure all be gone by Christmas, if not sooner. If your tree will be placed in a corner, look for a tree that may not have limbs on that side. Consider the height of you ceilings, and the floor area you want it to take up. Trust me, they get bigger once they get into the house. 

Hope this helps! Like campfire said, its a fun tradition!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh goody, a post from campfire !!! 

I was think'in just yesterday, where at has _he_ been?? *\-\*

Thanks for post'in up man, good report !!!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm with "campfire". I'm a scrooge, but I also love to go get a tree. We got ours last weekend as well. Any excuse to get out.

Also remember that if you harvest your tree off the pavement, you should bring chains, shovel, and such. The people in the back seat hate it when you give them a 360 view of the area.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I was able to get me a tree from the Price Ranger District. They might be selling out this week if you are thinking the same. She had 15 permits left but apparently they were getting 50 more from another district. 

After the day long hunt we were able to pack onto the car a nice 16 footer right before dusk hit. I would recommend some netting, we got some bird netting from lowes if you are going to be packing on top of your vehicle. It helps keep the tree nice and snug. The tree survived the 60 mile drive home nicely. 

You may also want to verse yourself on Pine botany. It certainly makes it easier finding that perfect tree without the frustration of trying to avoid a few of the banned species. 

The Price Ranger district is fairly loose with their system. They allow Tree topping. Their reasoning is they are encouraging people to thin them from the Aspen areas. I was able to take our tree growing just a few inches from an aspen. They only have a few banned species which as long as you can identify which is which, there are more than plenty of beautiful trees to be had. Make sure you bring some printouts on how to identify Blue Spruce, they most likely won't provide them. That is the main tree, the other two names escape me.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome thread. Those are some tall trees there Campfire 
Chaser hit it right on-Especially the part about them getting bigger when they get home. We've been getting ours over the last couple years down by Scipio, when my wife picks them out they are HUGE, I like the Charlie Browners :wink: I will only go slightly over my own height (5'9")


----------

